# Mandrake o. Red hat  aus dem Netz



## Ripper (11. Juni 2002)

Hallo allemiteinander,

Nutze zur zeit suse 7.3

und hab ein paar pobs mit meiner telefonanlage hab mir nähmlich sagen lassen dass Suse keine Teladat isdn Anlagen unterstützt.
Aber mit Mandrake oder Red hat soll das angeblich gehen also wo kann ich mir das am bessten runterladen. Den Linux is ja free falls red hat bzw Mandrake nicht free sein sollte lass ichs bleiben

Cu Ripper


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. Juni 2002)

ftp.redhat.com


----------



## Christian Fein (11. Juni 2002)

ftp://ftp.redhat.com

fällt mir so auf die schnelle ein.

bzw 

ftp://ftp.mandrake.com

bzw hat das gar nichts mit Suse zu tun. Linux ist Linux wenn du ein modul findest kannst du das laden.


----------



## Ripper (11. Juni 2002)

Jo f@ttes THX an alle würd gleich fertig gemacht


----------



## LinuxDau (4. Juli 2002)

*hier gibts alle Linux distri's (distributionen) !*

versuchs mal mit LinuxIso   ! Is sehr gut ! Findeste viele versionen, distri's, etc. zwar nich die neuesten, aber immerhin nich schlecht... !
ciao
LinuxDau


----------

